# 06 CTD with a new problem



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

I was leaving my parents Christmas night and anything past 2k on the tach, the engine would bog down with little power and the check engine light came on. After it got warmed up it would run like a raped ape. Thought it might of been bad fuel so I got another new batch and same result. When its cold it refuses to go past 2k which is something I've never had an issue with in the past. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Chiputz (Dec 28, 2010)

Your best bet would be to get the code scanned and see what it is that's turning on the check engine light. It'll give you a starting point anyway. Good luck.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Glow grid related..... Do the headilghts change intensity when warming up??


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Heater grid operation should have no effect on performance.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Have you checked the supply pressure from the lift pump to the CP3 injector pump?


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

fuel filter??


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

blade_masters;1549729 said:


> I was leaving my parents Christmas night and anything past 2k on the tach, the engine would bog down with little power and the check engine light came on. *After it got warmed up it would run like a raped ape*. Thought it might of been bad fuel so I got another new batch and same result. When its cold it refuses to go past 2k which is something I've never had an issue with in the past.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Glow grid greatly improves performance in cold situations.... If you don't think so then unplug yours. These Cummins engines will start even in cold weather without help from heating elements.

Pull the codes and let us know.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

The heater grids' sole purpose is emmissions related. Many people replace them with a better flowing intake .Remember, they turn off automatically at 20 mph, no matter what the temp. If they were required my skidder with a 6 BT would have them.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

The heater grid is their alternative to glow plugs nothing to do with emmisions.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

I pulled the fuel filter and drained about a gallon of fuel out of the canister just in case water built up over time. Filter was extremely nasty, like caked on dirt...I think I got some bad fuel too.

Its been running like a sewing machine for the past few days. Check engine light also shut itself off. 

Don't know if the grid heater is necessarily an issue. I plug it in whenever a plug in is available when its butt cold out. Even when it was -10 out my programmer said my coolant temp was 40 degrees. I had it plugged in when this all went down.

Thanks guys for the replies.:waving:


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

blade_masters;1553023 said:


> I pulled the fuel filter and drained about a gallon of fuel out of the canister just in case water built up over time. Filter was extremely nasty, like caked on dirt...I think I got some bad fuel too.
> 
> Its been running like a sewing machine for the past few days. Check engine light also shut itself off.
> 
> ...


A new fuel filter will solve your issues. What happens is ice crystals form on the filter when its super cold out and if your filter is already clogged it cuts off your fuel completely.

Your grid heaters and engine block heater are two different things. Your grid heaters are in the intake horn. They have nothing to do with emissions. They heat the incoming air same as glow plugs. Diesel fuel needs compression and heat to start.

Your block heater heats your coolant in order to keep the engine warm so that it cranks much easier when cold. also helps with cylinder temps.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Just the facts! The intake heater is for emissions. It prevents smoke and rough running immediately after start up in cold weather.Only on road vehicles use this system. ISB and BT engines have been used in off road equipment for over 30 years, and have not had an intake heater or other cold weather starting aid until the advent of tier iii compliance. If you are going to comment on a topic , know the facts.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

I have two cummins and neither one has glow plugs they have a heater grid for cold weather starting. If you think its for emmisions remove it and try starting your truck below 40 degrees ass.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

I have a Cummings, no more heater grid, started every time, not being plugged in, 3 degrees out. Cummings engines do not require glow plugs or anything like that. They rely simply on fuel delivery and timing. If anyone wants to argue with me. P.m. me and I'll be happy to oblige with facts. I am on my phone now so I cannot get too in depth.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

If a Cummins is in proper operating order, they will start within 3 revolutions even without being plugged in.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Theres no such thing as a cummings and every diesel needs warm air upon initial startup in the winter


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

Not true,b Cummings is a phone auto spell correct.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

IM on a computer now, its awn! lol. but really, two of the top midwestern diesel specialty shops taught me this.. i own a auto repair shop, but diesels are not my specialty. i own a dodge 04.5 cummins, wouldnt start, thought something like glowplugs or grid heater was inop, but it was my injectors. i have since learned, that a properly operating cummins does not require being plugged in, heaters of any sort or anything to start, and they should start within 3 revolutions. the timing and fuel delivery is all that is needed. just last week, i forgot to plug in, and it was 3 degrees out in the morning when i went to start it. my edge programer display screen wouldnt even function correctly it was so cold. I opened the door, turned the key, and walla, started right up. I'm not saying this to be a smartass, its the truth, and i wouldnt type it out if it wasnt. nothing i hate worse than peopl spewing lies as the truth.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

You did a heater grid delete?


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

change your fuel filter every 30K miles Thumbs Up


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

better yet, since common rail cummins injectors can only pass a 3 micron particle and the filters only filter to 7 microns, get a 2 micron filter and save your injectors. ask me how i learned. this isnt stuff i know, its things i have learned the hard way.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

As I said before, heater grids are emissions driven. Not necessary for operation. 90 plow has an uninformed opinion, not the FACTS. Ignorance is no excuse for giving out false information. Heater grids are NOT used in off road equip. They start at well below zero. Why does 90 plow not explain that? Ignorance has killed more people and spoiled more equipment than all the wars ever waged. Do some real research before you type. Remember, ' it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to speak up and remove all doubt'.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

I repeat did you do a heater grid delete?


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't know who you are asking, but I have not deleted my heater grid. I can bring you to 3 people I know who have. They have installed aftermarket intake manifolds that aren't compatible with the grid.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

I'm going to give up here oonly point I was trying to make was that the heater grid is not purely for emissions . it does make a difference in cold weather start up whether it's the primary or secondary reason for it being in is another debate . I have other equipment ranging from a new excavator to a 1985 Jonathan excavator and both have some type of cold weather warm up device . most trucks and equipment I have run have something to.warm.the intake air or cylinder head in cold weather .


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

So here is my thinking.... Truck fuel filter was dirty and restricting fuel during the cold starts, this causing the issue untill the engine warmed enough to remidy the problem. As for the big debate WRT glow grids.... They are not necessary and will help the enviroment. Will a truck start without one??? Yes, but my 1993 had one too and I'm sure it was there for emmission standards.  So if the temp is -40f will a grid delete truck start??? I'm thinking No.

Primarilly the glow grid is to aid in the start up process during cold weather. They will increase the effeciency of the burn during cold starts and thus lower emmisions. So from cause and effect everyone is correct!!!

I have a P pumped 5.9 Cummins in a Ford L7000 truck. No glow grid on this old girl (1996) It has factory bottle of starter fluid running to the intake.


----------

